# Hit by a car



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Sharon sending you and Towhee, good thoughts, love and prayers. Keep us posted. I hope that you have someone with you today as this is such a big shock to you also.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh no! Every dog owners nightmare  Keeping Towhee in my thoughts that she continues to improve.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Such scary news. Sending prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Oh my goodness!  Prayers for you and Towhee. I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

What a scary moment for you and her. Hopefully she can completely recover and soon!


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Oh my goodness, I am so sorry  I can't imagine what you and Towhee are going through--words can't describe how terrifying that must have been, and still is. I'm so glad you were able to get her to care immediately. Please keep us posted on how she is doing. I am sending you and Towhee all my love, good thoughts and prayers <3.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers to you both, I hope Towhee gets better soon, what an awful thing to happen.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh dear. What a horrible thing to witness. So good that you were able to get her in right away. Sending hugs and prayers for you and your sweet Towhee.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear this, sending good thoughts and many prayers to you and Towhee.


----------



## Cooper Golden (Jan 11, 2018)

I'm really sorry - wishing both of you the very best. Towhee sounds like she is really brave


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

And Barb just offered to take Towhee for the next month or so. That way someone will be able to watch over her (I work fulltime), she can be kept quiet and crated and won't be wanting to interact with other dogs.

Towhee will be able to start her healing in a home she is familiar with, surrounded by people she loves. And Barb & Mike are certainly well able to handle her and any medications she may be on.

Barb & Mike are her co-owner and breeders (Sunfire Goldens)

This offer is so incredibly thoughtful!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so glad to hear that she's doing well, despite what she's been through. I hope you are doing ok too!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thinking of you and hoping for smooth recovery 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

OMG how absolutely horrible beyond words!! Sending many prayers that she will be okay.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Super grateful for Barb & Mike's offer now!

Radiologist spotted mild pulmonary contusions, so she will be sent home with sedation and will be spending much of her recovery time with her terrific breeders & co-owners so she can be watched closely. Vet said this is not uncommon with this type of impact but is a concern.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Oh- what a terror to feel .I am so glad she is alive.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Continuing to keep her (and you) in my thoughts and prayers. 

Very glad you have help! 

My heart sank when I saw your first post this am.. could have been so much worse!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Poor Towhee! Hoping she makes a full recovery from her injuries.


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

So sorry to read this. Im sending you & your Pup all the prayers & positive vibes I can. 
Fingers crossed for a complete full recovery soon.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

My heart is still racing from seeing this thread! I was fearing the absolute worst. So incredibly terrifying for everyone.

I will keep you and Towhee in my prayers and send healing thoughts for all of you. Very glad that you have such a great relationship with your breeder and that they can keep her under constant watch while she mends.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Wishing her a quick recovery.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Sending good thoughts to you and your girl. It is so scary how things can happen in an instant. I’m glad you were thinking so well during such a scary moment and that Towhee has such a supportive bunch of people to get her better.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Honestly, I am amazed at how crystal clear and focused I was -- my only wayward thought was in wondering if I got pulled over, would I get a ticket or a police escort.

But I guess primal instinct kicks in and there was nothing that was going to keep my Towhee from getting to the vet.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

How awful for all of you. Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh my goodness..what a scary thing for you and your boy...my thoughts and prayers are with you and Towhee at this time..take care...


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I saw on FB this morning that one of your dogs was injured but figured it was a training injury. 

Sending prayers to Towhee for a quick and speedy recovery. 

Having one of my dogs being hit by a car is my biggest fear.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Hoping all the news and updates are good. So sorry to hear Towhee was hurt.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Omg-How scary! I hope she recovers quickly!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Their latest update showing Towhee is Towhee 

All is going as well as expected and she really likes her food. If she continues to do well (her color is good, vitals are good, Ultrasounds are still clear off fluid etc)she will be coming home tomorrow with various meds.

The puzzler: The vet is like We don't understand why she won't pee for us. We see her bladder is filling and holding it, but she will not pee for us.

So I suggested they use a longer leash - maybe a flexi - so Ms Towhee has the space she likes to turn her back on anyone watching    Towhee does like some privacy in certain things!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Sending Miss Towhee loads of positive thoughts for an uneventful and complete recovery. What a nightmare ! 

Knowing that she will be able to be watched over by people she knows while she recuperates must give you some peace of mind. Gentle scritches to her and hugs to you.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry for you and Towhee . I think that’s probably everyone’s nightmare. So glad you have such wonderful support and wishing Towhee a speedy recovery. Prayers going your way.


----------



## Neciebugs (Nov 18, 2017)

My biggest fear... :-( I hope your girl heals quickly. I was little, but I remember my mom's one ribbon shy of champion Lhasa getting hit by an 18 wheeler. She did not stand a chance. I was only 3, but I always fear that with my dogs.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

How horrible. I’m glad to hear she is hanging in there. 

Had a guy and his dog hit in front of our house several months ago. (Dog was leashed, lady hit both of them)
The sound of that little dog screaming in pain was horrible. I jumped and ran. Forgot I was in my jammies and wasn’t wearing a bra!
(Guy was ok, dog had a fractured pelvis and leg). I saw them walking down the street again last week happily


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh my, how terribly scary this must have been. Prayers for continued healing.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh wow so scary. I am glad she seems to be doing ok. That is s big fear I think of most dog owners. I am glad where we live now we are pretty far off the road


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I hope Towhee continues to be on the mend. What a relief that Barb and Mike can pitch in too!


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

Hope your girl heals right up, and soon! 
I can't imagine!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Omg how horrible. I’m soo glad Towhee is on the mend. Sending you and Towhee good thoughts for a quick recovery.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Praying for your beautiful Towhee and for your continued strength going forward. It is everyone's worst nightmare. Things just happen far too quick. All positive thoughts going in her direction.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

What an awful thing to happen. Thank goodness she is doing well and will hopefully make a complete recovery. I have lost two dogs being hit by cars during my 50 years owning dogs and you never really get over it. Marvelous that you are getting lots of help.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I called around 2am and 

> With a longer leash, she is peeing  They were initially worried about bladder damage but this kind of shows her bladder is okay -- she can be stubborn 
> They have stopped fluids, but have left the line 'in case'

She was resting comfortably and I could hear the smile in the tech's (or vet) voice as they were giving me the updates on how well she is doing. She is a dog that most people just adore and it shines through even when she is hurting 

I am hoping I can bring her home today -- I need to find my dog ramp and hopefully she will use it. For the Xterra and getting into the house -- she needs to go up at least 2 steps and while we haven't discussed it in the most recent calls, she was limping off her rear leg so something is hurting her.

Anyway, the first 24 hours have let my Towhee see the new day


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm glad to hear her recovery is progressing. What a terrible ordeal for you both. Best wishes for more good news today.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

They may have a support harness for you to help her; a towel even works in a pinch to support that hind end


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the update - so pleased she is continuing to improve x


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm glad she's doing well. Hope you're doing ok too - it must have been such a shock.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Great news, thanks for the update.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

What a nightmare. Hoping for continued progress.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So sorry about the unfortunate accident but happy to read that she's coming along.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Towhee*

Praying for sweet Towhee!!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm glad to hear that your girlie is doing OK and that she's charming the vet's office. I'm sure that she is sore on the day after. Take care of yourself too...it's almost the weekend. Hoping that Miss Towhee will feel better each day. Hugs.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Vet just called !!!!!!!!!!!


I can head out in about a half hour to pick my Towhee up


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Yay for going home!!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My heart was pounding as I read your first post. Thank goodness she is okay. I would have done exactly what you did - hit the gas and go! I am so relieved you get to go pick her up today. She will be happy to be back home with you. What an awful scare.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*She's home *

And while she might not love her accomodations this will surely keep her quiet, limit her activity and allow her peace & quiet from the other dogs for the next few days


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im so glad she's home with you....hugs for Towhee!!!


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

Thinking of you and your sweet girl!!! What a horrible experience and SO glad she is doing well!!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you so much for sharing that wonderful update. Will continue praying for her speedy and hopefully not painful recovery. I hope you got a little rest, even though I know how difficult that might've been.
P.S. - If that was her pic from home you posted not to long ago, she's looking good!!!!


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

I just saw this thread, and read through it with a lump in my throat and tears in my eyes. I'm so glad your sweet girl is home and doing OK!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh my gosh I'm so sorry Sharon. Sending Towhee helping thoughts.
Well done for your quick actions and keeping your head in the face of what must have been panic and terror.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Just saw this. And glad I could see the update that she is doing well, because my eyes welled up when I read your first post. Such a frightening situation, but, you handled it like a boss, and she is probably still here in large part due to your quick thinking. Hope she continues to do well in her recovery!!


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

How awful! I'm so glad she seems to be recovering well.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm glad Towhee's recovery is going well.


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

I am wishing you a quiet weekend with plenty of pampering for you and Towhee. Best wishes for continued progress to a healthier tomorrow.


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

Wow - what a horrible thing to happen. I'm so glad Towhee is recovering well!!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Just seeing this.... I'm so glad Towhee got to come home with you. I'm sure that will help make her feel better. I hope she heals quickly. What a scare you had! I hope you can relax now and try to catch your breath.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks!!

I did not have anyone physically with me, but Towhee (and perhaps me) was surrounded with virtual support and healing thoughts & prayers. I have never, ever called in my spiritual guides and angels as fast and urgently as I did Thu morning, physical friends from all over were supporting us virtually and the vet staff was wonderful.

I have to thank everyone who sent positive thoughts, healing and prayers -- I thought for sure she could not survive but she was uplifted and supported during the worst of it for sure!

Thank you all, each and every one.



solinvictus said:


> Sharon sending you and Towhee, good thoughts, love and prayers. Keep us posted. I hope that you have someone with you today as this is such a big shock to you also.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So good to see her sweet face back home with you. Peace and quiet and love are good for healing.


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

How is she today?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

She is with her breeders & co owners (since yesterday pm)

One of her pills is a heavy sedative to keep her quiet and resting. I had been giving in the morning (it is prescribed for 12 to 24 hours) and letting her sleep more naturally at night (I have a quiet house at night)

Barb decided to try it at night to promote restful sleep.

Anyway when I went up today during lunch, Towhee was awake & very happy to see me  her back end seems to be sorer but they did warn us that as her more serious injuries started healing and as time passed, more injuries might become evident.

But she's happy, eating & eliminating


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I was just wondering today how Ms. Towhee was doing! I'm glad to hear that she's doing well at her co-owners. I'm sure its hard being away from her in some ways as well, even though she is being very well cared for. Continuing to think of you and her!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

and I keep looking at the road -- somehow still hoping I misremember and the irresponsible/selfish jerk who hit her attempted to brake -- but nope, there is not a single mark on the road. 

But Towhee is recovering and I am a firm believer that Karma is a powerful force not to be taken lightly -- mankind's laws are really nothing compared to the Universal law.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

It's good to hear Towhee is doing well.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Continued prayers for a fast and full recovery. Glad to read she has some good medicine to help with her healing. It has to be hard not to be beside her every minute. So glad you have the help and support and care when you can't be with her. I also hope karma gets the jerk that didn't even stop and help you. Sending cyber kisses and hugs to your sweet girl. (((Towhee)))


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Sending all my thoughts to Towhee, I hope she makes a speedy recovery. I'm so glad that she's doing well, all things considered.


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks for the report on Towhee's healing. Continued best wishes for her healing. It is heartening to read that she showed you good spirits today.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the great update. I'm looking forward to the day you tell us she is home and acting like nothing happened. :smile2: They are amazingly resilient - more so than their people. I'm so glad to hear she is doing well. How are you? It was a traumatic experience for you, too.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am getting there  coming off of emergency mode and even able to sleep 

Thank goodness for people like Barb & Mike. They truly care.

I have had a lot of support from all over, including this forum and am eternally grateful for not only the support given to me, but the prayers & healing thoughts streaming to my very special Towhee.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I feel like dancing. Or singing.

Visiting Towhee today and

- her tail is almost normally carried
- squatting to poop did not have that painful look or the look back at her butt end
- her gait looked much much better

She tired very quickly, but heck I get tired after a single day of bed rest and she's had more than a week of enforced rest.

She looked way more relaxed too. GoTowhee


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Wonderful news.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy to see she’s starting to mend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Wonderful news


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm glad she's feeling better!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

What wonderful news...I hope Towhee continue s to improve....


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Very happy your girl is doing well


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

That's fantastic news. It seems she is over the worst now and will just continue to get better and better. Big hug to everyone and Towhee.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

What a great update!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Glad she's improving! It must be such a relief. I'm happy for all of you!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Best update! I'm so happy for you, too! What a strong girl she is. Sounds like the rest has done her a world of good.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Excellent news! So pleased to see this


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

What a scary thing to happen! I hope you all continue to get better and are back in the swing of things and there is no lasting trauma.


----------



## Berna (Jun 14, 2016)

I know the feeling. My dog was hit by a car three years ago, he was 9 at the time. He was not responding and his breathing was heavy. We were lucky some people stopped with their car and took us to the vet immediately. He was bleeding from his mouth and at one point he got up and started howling. The vet gave him sedatives, his lungs were filling with fluid and he was getting hypothermic. Gave him a cocktail of injections and put him on IV and oxygen. 

We were so lucky. My boy was a fighter, he survived with "just" a dislocated hip (had FHO when was stable enough). He is almost 12 now and still a happy and active dog.

I was fortunate to no be there and see the actual impact, but I still cringe when I think of that day.

Sending loads of healing thoughts for your girl, and may no one ever have to endure such a horrible thing, ever.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

The thought terrifys me!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The vet was very pleased at her checkup today  She really is moving almost normally, her heart & lungs sound good, her tail can be moved gently without Towhee whipping around - she has gained weight with the inactivity LOL

However, the vet does want her kept away from other dogs who might jar / bump her for an additional 3-4 weeks, so I brought her back to Sunfire Mountain ... sad but if that's what she needs, that's what she gets ....


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Good to hear that Towhee is improving each week.


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks for your update. I hope Towhee continues steady recovery. Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Visited my Towhee today !

Thank all that is holy  she looks great! Her tail is up & moving naturally.

She is joyfully running & rolling around on the freshly mowed grass.

The plan is to 'swap' her with her daughter Finch at a match this weekend. Finch has an appointment to have her clearance XRays done next Tues.

Towhee truly looks great and I cannot thank Barb & Mike (Sunfire Golden Retrievers) enough for keeping her safe while she heals.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful news, really glad she has recovered and is doing so well.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

So glad to hear that! Just wonderful!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

That's wonderful!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

What great news


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

great news!


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Yay! I’m so happy to hear that she will be back with you soon!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome news!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Such a great update. So glad she gets to come home to you soon.


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

Such good news!


----------

